# Anybody know where i can find installation instructions for a devils own kit?



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Looks pretty straight forward but there is some wiring that im not sure what to do with. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Anybody know where i can find installation instructions for a devils own kit? (_a2coupe2a_)*

https://www.alcohol-injection....ath=0


----------

